# 10mo Puppy Wont Eat



## KonaK9 (Dec 1, 2010)

So my 10mo puppy never seems to want to eat in the mornings. The more I read up on here it seems like the general consensus is to feed your dog twice a day but she tends to only touch her bowl in the afternoon and then at night when I feed her a second time.

If she doesn't eat I pick up her bowl after about an hour or so (if our other two dogs dont get to it first) so she knows she has to eat fairly quickly or it will be gone.

I also usually crack an egg into her food and she will go to town on it but are two eggs a day too much? Should I switch to feeding once a day? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine skip breakfast all the time, as matter of fact it's been quite a while since any of them have eaten breakfast (except for the baby). I don't know why I continue to make it for them. I just give it to them in the evening and I do not double the amount so they are basically getting 1/2 rations...at their discretion.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I perfer to feed twice a day cause that's 2 times a day I can check for their general health and 'normal' (really helps when you take your sick dog to the vet and they say when was the last meal and when did they last eat!).

Make sure you only give 1/2 the food they are getting at night, then the other in the am. You may be feeding too much period! So they really aren't hungry at all in the am. So back off on the total amount (use what you give at night, but cut it in HALF so it's 2 meals in the day). Depending on the time of year my dogs only eat 3 cups a day or even less (that's total, so 1 1/2 cups for each meal).

I don't know if 2 eggs a day is a bad thing, but you can use just one egg for one meal, and go to the fridge for the other meal. My dog's like yogert, cheese, any human leftovers (2 tablespoons of leftovers with water and mixed up with the kibble will not kill your dog, trust me :wild: )

Make mealtimes EXCITING!!!! I make a big deal when it's time for them to eat, a big deal while preparing the meals, and a big deal when putting the bowls down. In fact it's a mini training session with a sit/wait until the bowl is down and one dog release.... then the next dog sit/down and waits until the bowl is down and dog released.

I NEVER leave the food down when their mealtime is over. When the dogs are done eating, and leave their bowl, then the bowls are IMMEDIATELY removed until the next meal. Don't need my other dogs over eating either.

BTW, some dogs are just picky. They are. Usually forever. I can't deal with the stress and just want them to eat and have mealtime over. So I add 'whatever' and the deed is done. No 'Battle of the Food Time' in my house with it seemingly of wills when actually my dog could care less and can't figure out what my deal is. CANNED CAT FOOD is another key food that works perfectly because the small cans are perfect (the tuna can sized ones). They have tons of flavors (which is key). Cats are finicky so the foods are made to get them eating and are stinky yummy. I can give a mere 1/4 of a can of cat food watered down to make a slurry to the dog food and my dogs would always eat. Then you just store the rest of the can in the fridge with the plastic lids you can buy at any grocery store.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie started doing this at around 10 months. I started putting a small amount for him in the morning, and then more at night. I think it's better to feed him twice a day.


----------



## KonaK9 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the input! Sounds like I'll be feeding smaller portions from now on and see if that gets her going. 

As far as making a big deal about it, that's one of my weak points that I need to work on. Even in training when she does something right I don't go crazy excited like I should... looks like I need to start though, maybe that will help her listen a bit better


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer just turned 10 months and he's only eating once a day most days. I put a scoop in his bowl (about 2 - 2.5 cups) and he eats it sometime during the day, but not at any certain time. When he eats, he eats the whole bowl at once, though he takes his time. When I see the bowl is empty, I put down another scoop. Yesterday he actually at twice in one day. The food guidelines for his food is 3 2/3 - 4 1/2, so he's under, but he looks good.

He does get people food here and there - he loves a slice of sweet pepper, a crust of wheat bread, a nibble of cheese, he cleans out my oatmeal bowl for me, etc. It certainly wouldn't be enough to fill him up.

He's 77.3 pounds - only up about five pounds since October. It will be interesting to see if he hits a growth spurt in the future or not.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should separate the whites and yolks or soft boil the egg so she doesn't develop a biotin deficiency. The avadin in the whites bind to the biotin in the yolks. You can feed the yolks on one day and the whites the next if you are feeding them RAW.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky is only about to turn 6 months...

Is the cat food trick ok for me to try with him? I've been picking up the bowl after 20 minutes if he won't eat (in the morning he would rather starve and play then eat and play after)

I also tried going on a walk first thing in the morning...we go out and he potties, then we go on a 3/4 mile walk...and believe me, he will eat after that!!

However, sometimes he just sticks his nose up and won't eat, so I'm thinking cat food may be a good idea. (Do I mix it with his kibble and water? A bit confused on that part.)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I feed less in the morning and sprinkle some parmesan cheese on it. At night I put a little cottage cheese in it. But she has been getting better and eating without 'enhancements'.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think 2 eggs a day is to much. i thought one egg a week was enough.
when my dog was a pup he ate 1 cup in the am, one cup at noon and one cup in the pm. he had snacks throughtout the day. there's all sorts of things you mix with her kibble. i mix yogurt (organic plain), can food, cooked chicken, raw ground beef, greens, carrots, apples, pears, canned
no salt added; Salmon, Sardines, Mackerel, salmon oil, coconut juice (fresh), extra virgin oilive oil, flax seed oil. sometimes i'll pressure
cook a chicken or 2 and feed that. when i pressure cook a chicken
i go through to make sure there's sharp bones. i feed all of it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe he doesn't like his food????



x0emiroxy0x said:


> Rocky is only about to turn 6 months...
> 
> Is the cat food trick ok for me to try with him? I've been picking up the bowl after 20 minutes if he won't eat (in the morning he would rather starve and play then eat and play after)
> 
> ...


----------

